# rails/box



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i think most people make them themselves. i dont many resorts that sell their stuff like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

yea I know many people make them, and so have I but I need bigger rails for my yard because getting to handrails all the time isnt the easiest, especially with cops there all the time


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

then make a bigger one...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Most people build their own shit. If u really want one so bad, go talk to the terrain park manager at your local mountain. I'm sure they could help u.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I did, and wood isnt so friendly at bigger heights, and its getting chipped and messing up my board, and metal on top isnt the smartest idea either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

mike000 said:


> I did, and wood isnt so friendly at bigger heights, and its getting chipped and messing up my board, and metal on top isnt the smartest idea either.


Composite decking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw a box for sale at a local store but it wasnt anything special. I think you best bet it to build what you want. Put polyethlene on the top of the box. You might be able to get home depo to order it. If not try your local plastic company


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Me and my Brother just got a more solid wood. Was fine on the boards but got water logged to hell.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

How to Build a Snowboard Box | eHow.com

YouTube - snowboard box building


----------



## powderseeker (Mar 11, 2009)

These guys just starting selling rails and boxes for home use/backyards: Buy Ski & Snowboard Rails & Boxes For Home Use . They've been making rails for resorts for a long time too.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

you can also go to KAB RAILS but they are expensive .. these guys make stuff for brighton, park city, the canyons, dc mtn lab, windells camp etc .. amazing quality and can do about anything you can dream up .. but remember this is high end professional stuff it costs lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

powderseeker said:


> These guys just starting selling rails and boxes for home use/backyards: Buy Ski & Snowboard Rails & Boxes For Home Use . They've been making rails for resorts for a long time too.


Those look awesome. Now I want to park out my backyard.. Too bad we get about 2" of snow every year.


----------



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

if you really want a box just make one yourself. i have made 2 and trust me it really doesnt take to much time. its really actually easy if you just want a flat box.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

if you have the money to buy one go for it. But me being a college kid go to your local junk yeard you will find a ton of stuff to make a rail or box out of.


----------

